# ASI Bus



## Balou (3 Juni 2004)

Moin 

kann es bei ASI Bus vorkommen das er Kurzfristik (wenige ms) langsamer wird bzw ganz ausfällt und dann weiterläuft als wär nix gewesen?

Wir haben ne S5 mit ASI CP und echt seltsame Probleme mit der Maschiene.

MfG Balou


----------



## PLC JOE (7 Juni 2004)

Hallo Balou

Das der ASi-Bus "langsamer" wird kann ich mit vorstellen wen Dreck auf der Busleitung ist.
Habt ihr schon mal geprüft ob die Asi Spannung IO ist ?
„ASI +“ + 15 V gegen Masse
„ASI –„  -15 V gegen Masse.
Keine „HF“ oder „Brumm“ auf der Leitung.


----------



## Balou (7 Juni 2004)

Moin

also das mit dem Dreck kann ich mir nict vorstellen 

HF oder Brumm schon eher aber auch das passt irgendwie nichjt in das Fehlerbilod der Anlage 

 :?: 

Na mal schaun ob wir doch noch was finden

MfG
Balou


----------



## Ralf (7 Juni 2004)

Sind denn irgendwelche typischen störer (FUs, Funkenstrecken) oder dergleichen in der Anlage?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Balou (7 Juni 2004)

In der Anlage sitzt ein Großer FU der über schütze abwechseln und gleichzeitig verschiedene Motoren treibt.

ab und an Steigt dieser FU wegen Überstrom aus.

Die Überlegung mit dem ASI Bus ist weil wir vermuten das uns Signale aus der Anlage kurz weggehen und wiederkehren und deswegen der FU Notbrest und den Überstrom bringt aber sicher sind wir nicht.

 :?:  :!: 

Komisch ist auch das die Anlage Jahre lang ohne Probleme lief und nun nur noch manchmal :lol: 

Wir wollen nur ausschließen das es der ASI Bus ist

MfG
Balou


----------



## Ralf (7 Juni 2004)

Schaut mal nach ob die Netzdrosseln am FU richtig Dimensioniert sind

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## sps-concept (7 Juni 2004)

*ASI*

Hallo Balou,

Gewissheit bringt da der SPS-Analyzer oder eine Aufzeichnung aller relevanten Signale in einen DB bei gewissen Flanken etc

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Balou (11 Juni 2004)

Moin

vorerst haben wir alles kontrolliert und nichts gefunden.

Wir vermuten das die Schütze (wurden vorher gewechselt) schneller abfallen als die alten bzw auch schneller anziehen. weswegen wir die Umschaltzeiten in der CPU verändert haben scheinbar mit erfolg

Aber richtig erklären kann sich das bei uns niemand.

MfG Balou


----------

